# مقام سيدة الصوفانية



## ابن الصوفانية (15 ديسمبر 2010)

_*يسرنا دعوة كافة الملل في شهر الأعياد لزيارة مقام سيدة الصوفانية اللاذقية-الكورنيش الشمالي*_
_*شارع موسى بن نصير فوق مطعم أوغارو الدور5 للتبرك من الأيقونة العجائبية*_ 
                                                                                            :smi420:الدعوة عامة


----------



## ابن الصوفانية (15 ديسمبر 2010)

*أنتظر ردودكم الكريمة*


----------

